# Bosch 1617EVSPK



## Frosty (Dec 9, 2005)

Does anyone know why Bosch doesn't recommend use of the plunge base in a router table? I can't see what the problem would be? I don't want to mess around with the fixed base, when the plunge base is so much better and easier to use on the table! Is anyone using the plunge base on a table? Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Frosty, you will find the fixed base is extremely easy to use on a table. You remove the two handles with a single screw each and this gives you tons of clearance even in tiny tables. The large comfortable handles on the plunge base are more of a liability under a table, harder to make adjustments. The 3 rough adjustment locators on the fixed base get you close and a quick twist of the micrometer and you have your height adjustment. Flip the clamp and you are ready to router up a storm. Remember that you need to remove the base plate when fastening either the fixed or plunge base to a table for full depth range. Since the motor slips in and out of the bases so easy you can leave the fixed base set up on your table and have the plunge ready for free hand operations which is where it shines anyways. The springs on a plunge base are designed to lift the weight of the router motor up when you release the lock. When you invert the router for table mounting gravity plus the springs make the motor want to lower, double what is needed. You will be fighting for fine adjustment this way. You wouldnt want to remove the springs and replace them every time you switched from table to free hand. Since it is a flip of the clamp and the motor slides out of the fixed base and into the plunge base this is by far the best choice. My 1617 is my favorite router and I have set up 1617's for other people as well. Give it a chance, you will love it.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Frosty said:


> Does anyone know why Bosch doesn't recommend use of the plunge base in a router table? I can't see what the problem would be? I don't want to mess around with the fixed base, when the plunge base is so much better and easier to use on the table! Is anyone using the plunge base on a table? Thanks.


Hello Frosty, Welcometo the RouterForums 

I have to agree with Mike I had my Bosch 1617 fixed base set up in my router table until I bought the 1619 for the table which has a Spring defeat switch (if I am saying that right).

The fixed base for the 1617 works great for the router table as far as adjust it and you can release the lock and slide it up high enough to change bits above the table. Just my 2 cents.

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## kgregc (Feb 19, 2006)

I understand the "ease of use" of the fixed base in the table, that's how I have mine, but does anyone know why Bosch states "damage to plunge router may occur" if used in a table..?

Thanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't have a bosch router but I did go get the pdf manual and as a caution on page 21 it says:
"The RA1166 Plunge Base
is not recommended for
use in a router table. Damage to plunge
router base may occur."

This is just a quess but with the springs in place and the router inverted and if you release the the lock lever you can you add the weight of the router to the spring pressure all in a downwards directions.......... maybe something was found to be a little weak????

Ed


----------



## Frosty (Dec 9, 2005)

Ed, I think you may be on to something. I had already mounted my Bosch 1617 using the plunge base, when I made my first post. Before mounting my router, I had removed the springs, which are held by an e-clip. The clip is pretty small and may not tolerate the weight of the router and the spring pressure. I sure like using the plunge base with the table. I have removed the springs and the left handle. It is easy to get in and out of the table and adjustment is seamless. I also wondered if Bosch was concerned about damage to the columns during bit change, due to a wrench slipping. I don't change my bits under the table, since I have a Router Workshop table. I guess if there is something else that will be damaged, I will eventually find out!

Frosty


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Plunge base and the router table... always best to remove those springs. I believe Ed may have brought out the best reasoning for there, (Bosch), concerns.

As to damage to the columns, rather mounted in a table or free hand, wrench slippage would still be there. But, if you're having wrench slippage to begin with, then there is another problem happening here. (For the plunge base).
Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

German engineers are usually on the ball when it comes to using their designs. My guess is the plunge base is designed to lock in a normal hand held position. By inverting the router you are using the locking mechanism opposite of what it is designed for, and there is a chance of it not securely holding the router in place. Having removed the springs and e clips _might_ be enough to let you slip by what concerned them. We know for certain their concern was with the base and not the motor. No other explanation comes to mind.


----------



## surgpf (Apr 25, 2009)

*which do you prefer mounted to your plate, fixed base or plunge*

I just mounted my Bosch 1617 fixed base to an Oak Park plate...I noticed that the guys on the Router Workshop use a Hitachi Plunge base... is there a reason this is better?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

I would say it's because the bits can be switched out so easy when the router is out of the router table and that they get them free ...

They also used the Porter Cable for some time after the Hitachi 
If you watch you will see Rick pop out the PC motor and then slip it back in the standard base..

That's what I do alot of the time  not hard rule on it I think but having one motor for both bases is the best way I think to keep the cost down..


Note*** some of the last shows you will see Bob switch out the bits from the top side of the router table..you will need to remember the show(s) are from 1998 or so.. high tech was just coming into play for routers..about that time..

=========
==========




surgpf said:


> I just mounted my Bosch 1617 fixed base to an Oak Park plate...I noticed that the guys on the Router Workshop use a Hitachi Plunge base... is there a reason this is better?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Patrick, I use a 1617 in a Router Workshop table and am very happy with the results. If we all had sponsors to provide us with equipment things might be different. The Bosch fixed base adjusts faster than any others except a plunge base with the springs removed; and it does this at a fraction of the price. You made a good all around choice.


----------



## surgpf (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, now I just have to get some dust collection


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

*Bosch 1617EVSPK has above table adjustment*

I just purchased the new Bosch 1617EVSPK. I bought it for use on my Omnijig dovetail jig and free-hand plunge routing. I like the microfine adjustment for the dovetail jig (fixed base) and the smooth action and adjusments when using the plunge base. However, the new fixed base / plunge router kit has above the table height adjustment for the fixed base. You can mount it to a router table plate, drill a hole in the plate to accept the t-handle hex wrench for above table micro-adjusting (and bit changing!). Since I have the Triton 2-1/4 hp router installed in my router table, I haven't tried the Bosch in the table (would require a second insert plate with mount holes for the Bosch). But I have tried the wrench adjustment just for kicks and it works great. 
You can buy the new fixed base (RA1161 Fixed-Base) for all 1617/18EVS routers. It costs about $58 (check online). I don't know if it comes with t-handle hex wrench though. 
If you like your Bosch router, it might be worth purchasing the above-the-table fixed base (RA1161 Fixed-Base) and mount it permanently in your router table. Add an external router On/Off switch and the only time you will need to go under the table is to remove your motor for free-hand routing.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Michael H said:


> If you like your Bosch router, it might be worth purchasing the above-the-table fixed base (RA1161 Fixed-Base) and mount it permanently in your router table. Add an external router On/Off switch and the only time you will need to go under the table is to remove your motor for free-hand routing.


I use this setup and wouldn't change it at all but,,,,,,I still go under the table to flip the lock after adjustments. Are you saying I don't have to do this?


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

rcp612 said:


> I still go under the table to flip the lock after adjustments.


I experimented a little, and the cut was often smoother and quieter when the lock was snug. I attribute this to a more rigid connection between the motor and the base. If a cutting tool is quieter, it is likely either sharper or there is less vibration.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

rcp612 said:


> I use this setup and wouldn't change it at all but,,,,,,I still go under the table to flip the lock after adjustments. Are you saying I don't have to do this?


X2 on the setup and I always lock mine. I forgot, once, and noticed immediately that the cut was not right.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Through the table adjustment is an after thought on the 1617 series. Bosch added it since so many have the illusion it is some how faster or better. Most people lean down to eye ball the adjustment. Why would you want to lift your arm over your head to make the adjustment? That is the last thing I would want to do. Common sense seems to be anything but common.


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike said:


> Through the table adjustment is an after thought on the 1617 series. Bosch added it since so many have the illusion it is some how faster or better. Most people lean down to eye ball the adjustment. Why would you want to lift your arm over your head to make the adjustment? That is the last thing I would want to do. Common sense seems to be anything but common.


When did Bosch add that (above table adj) feature? I bought a 1617EVSPK last year, and although I don't really miss having an above-table adjustment, my Bosch fixed-base doesn't have it, even if I wanted it. The opposite end of the precision adj knob shaft simply geos thru a hole in the base, and has a horseshoe retainer clip, snapped on a groove of the shaft. No possibility of above-table adjustment on this one. Did the dealer ship me an older model?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Will:

Below are two photos of the above-table adjustment on the 1617EVS' RA1161 fixed-base.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One other point to mention: removing the ball handles makes life easier... more room under the table for easier access, easier to pop the router in and out of the table.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*plunge base for table mounts*

I was in the process of purchasing a Bosch table when I saw that they really didn't recommend a plunge type router be used. This confused me as I had just purchased a big Freud router to use in such a table.

I finally contacted Bosch tech service and they said it was Bosch's position that plunge bases may slip out of lock and this would be an operational and possible safety problem. They could not recommend its' application mounted under a table.

I disagree with them as you can see many, many have used them without problem.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, Bosch gave you the answer about Bosch plunge routers. I would go along with them on this. Bosch knows their product. As you get your hands on more routers you will discover that although they do the same types of jobs the designs are very different. One example of this is how the plunge lock works. Some models pull to lock, some push to lock. Some Bosch models have a spring defeat switch for table mounted use but most do not.


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Cassandra said:


> Hi Will:
> 
> Below are two photos of the above-table adjustment on the 1617EVS' RA1161 fixed-base.
> 
> Cassandra



Thanks for the reply, and the photos, Cassandra. That setup is completely different than my 1617EVS.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Will S said:


> Thanks for the reply, and the photos, Cassandra. That setup is completely different than my 1617EVS.


 You're welcome, Will.

Sorry about the delay in responding, but I have been camping the past week, on the shores of Lake Superior.

Cassandra


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Cassandra said:


> but I have been camping the past week, on the shores of Lake Superior.Cassandra


Anywhere near White fish river? Thunder bay? It's beautiful country up there. Water is warm also.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> Anywhere near White fish river? Thunder bay? It's beautiful country up there. Water is warm also.


Hi Mike:

I was in the Agawa Bay campground (southern end of Lake Superior Provincial Park), about 140 km (88 miles) north of the Soo and on the eastern end of Lake Superior. Water was warm at surface, but colder a foot down. Hiking was excellent -- weather was fine and the views great. Sleeping on the shore about 30 m (100 ft) from the water.

Going back next year to the trails I didn't do this year.

Cassandra


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Cassandra said:


> You're welcome, Will.
> 
> Sorry about the delay in responding, but I have been camping the past week, on the shores of Lake Superior.
> 
> Cassandra



Now that's a place that we've never camped, (actually we are RV'ers), but would love to visit there. We (I more than we  camped with nothing but a sleeping bag, back a hundred years ago. Those days of sleeping on the ground are over for me. For the past 22 years or so, we've been "roughing it' with a motorhome of one type or another.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Water was warm at surface, but colder a foot down.


That's what every kid in Alaska knows well, Cassandra; our deep lakes are all like that. It can be near 70 at the surface but down in the 40's 7 or 8 feet down. Way down it gets to the mid-30's. I think that's why so many kids (and adults) here love to backfloat.. or bellyfloat!


----------

